
“O Uommibatto”: How the Pre-Raphaelites Became Obsessed with the Wombat - Thevet
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/01/10/how-the-pre-raphaelites-became-obsessed-with-the-wombat/
======
jasonhong
We named our company after Wombats
([https://www.wombatsecurity.com/](https://www.wombatsecurity.com/)). We
always got fun responses from customers in Australia, most of them loving it.

Company was also acquired a few months ago, and I'm using some of the proceeds
to put together a man cave, which I've informally called the "Wombat Cave" :)

------
kimi
At work we have a collection of (plush) Wombats of all sizes, and we have one
major product named after them. They are really cute, and sometimes featured
on the blog:
[https://www.wombatdialer.com/blog/](https://www.wombatdialer.com/blog/)

------
dcminter
Also DEC database (Datatrieve) engineers:

[https://www.ibphoenix.com/resources/documents/history/doc_29...](https://www.ibphoenix.com/resources/documents/history/doc_295)

"Epergne: Who knows? ...clearly someplace wombats sleep."

------
jpm_sd
These animals are also famous for their cube-shaped poop!

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/11/wombat-
po...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/11/wombat-poop-cube-
why-is-it-square-shaped/)

------
gaius
A previous job had a monitoring system called Watcher Of Many Batches And
Transactions. The British Army had a Weapon Of Magnesium, Battalion, Anti Tank
once too. Wombats fascinate everyone!

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I love that second one. First there was the BAT (Battalion, Anti-Tank), a
recoilless rifle that had to be towed by a Jeep or equivalent. Then they came
up with a light-weight, man-portable version that used magnesium alloys, so of
course it had to be "Weapon Of Magnesium, Battalion Anti-Tank".

